# Really Quick Question: What is the color of this shirt.



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

http://i32.tinypic.com/30u2rgw.jpg

....because SOMEONE thinks this shirt is dark grey. And it's not.

Edit the poll was supposed to say dark grey my bad


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 15, 2009)

dark grey...


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> dark grey...



nnoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## Ian (Jul 15, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> dark grey...



That's not in the poll . I think that's Light Grey


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 15, 2009)

it's greyish blue, I voted blue.


----------



## byu (Jul 15, 2009)

agreed with Sarah

wow, a 50/50 vote right now (3 votes on each side)


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 15, 2009)

There COULD be a little blue in there... but I voted Grey.

Edit: My dad said it was blue without seeing the options.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 15, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ardi4nto said:
> 
> 
> > dark grey...
> ...


Yes 



Ian said:


> ardi4nto said:
> 
> 
> > dark grey...
> ...



Yeah, but I think it's dark grey


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 15, 2009)

it's obviously white soaked in motor oil and left in the sun to crisp.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 15, 2009)

byu said:


> agreed with Sarah
> 
> wow, a 50/50 vote right now (3 votes on each side)



I agree with ya too. It's totally blue to me


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 15, 2009)

It is grey. That doesn't look like blue at all to me.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 15, 2009)

It's blue.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2009)

Using MS paint, I got 
Red: 108
Green: 130
Blue: 159

Pure gray is 128, 128, 128

This is a cool gray, pretty close to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slate_gray


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 15, 2009)

But that's the image of the sweater, not the actual sweater itself (lighting differences, camera quality, etc.)
I'd say a sort of cool grey or bluish grey (not greyish blue.)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 15, 2009)

It would have to be a very dull blue.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 15, 2009)

Girls seem to have a better sense of this, so...


Sa967St said:


> I voted blue.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Girls seem to have a better sense of this, so...
> 
> 
> Sa967St said:
> ...



No, you should trust the guy that painted for 8+ years and has perfect color vision.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 15, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Girls seem to have a better sense of this, so...
> 
> 
> Sa967St said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

OH MAN you have no idea how annoying seeing gray is hahahahahah. You know when you see a color, and you're like "THAT IS FREAKING BLUE WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?" That's what this is like to me.

Edit: THAT'S [email protected]#$ING BLUE!!!!! OMG


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 15, 2009)

It's black .... NOT
Does no one else see this reference? loll

"I'd say your suit is blue"
"No it is gray"
etc etc


----------



## Kian (Jul 15, 2009)

It's very close. I think either side has an argument.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

SlaughterMelon said:


> But that's the image of the sweater, not the actual sweater itself (lighting differences, camera quality, etc.)
> I'd say a sort of cool grey or bluish grey (not greyish blue.)



I adjusted the exposure on my camera and turned off the flash to make sure the color of the image, and the real thing were as close as possible.

Now, my argument for it being blue, is that blue is present. Grey is a shade of white/black, and for it to be called gray, it would not contain any colors besides white and black. By this, I declare it to be FREAKING BLUE. Do I think there is gray present? Absolutely. Is grey the dominant color in the shirt? Not a chance bub.

Haha I'm taking this way to seriously. But answer me this. Which of these two links is closest to the shirt?

http://www.groupelacasse.com/gl_admin/images/Willow grey.jpg

http://organizationsandmarkets.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/klein-blue1.jpg

Edit 2: I'm not done yet....

Blue grey http://www.rhinofloor.ru/pics/Magnum_large/37451 Opera Blue Grey.jpg

Grey blue http://dnkenterprises.com/PashminaColors/Thin_GreyBlue.jpg


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> SlaughterMelon said:
> 
> 
> > But that's the image of the sweater, not the actual sweater itself (lighting differences, camera quality, etc.)
> ...



No. Your definition of grey is the neutral grey it is the combination of the primary colors in equal amounts. Slightly more blue makes it a cool grey, slightly more red makes it a warm grey. I do not like naming colors because it's too subjective, you will never get it wrong if you give the numbers of the components of R, G, and B.

1. Neither from sight immediately; you can the exact numbers and calculate the distance between Shirt(R,G,B) and Color(R,G,B). I will not do that unless you seriously challenge me to do that.

2. Both are more blue than your shirt.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 15, 2009)

zaxef: borat
It's blue.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking at fanwuq's RGB coordinates, and turning them into hue/saturation/luminosity we get 143 50 126. The 143 hue definitely corresponds to blue (a slightly turquoise blue, in fact), but a saturation of 50 (out of 255) means that the color is very unsaturated, so it's really much closer to grey than to blue. Arguing whether it's grey or blue is somewhat silly as it could be considered either or both.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

Of course it's silly qqwref....we're arguing over shirt color. 

....i still think it's blue.....=P


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks grey to me.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 16, 2009)

It is my professional opinion as a sighted, non-colourblind person, that the shirt is neither gray nor blue but a mixture of the two. I can't say for sure which color is more dominant based upon the possibility of colour differences between the screen and real life.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Jul 16, 2009)

It looks green to me. I squint, I move me head, I blink and it's still green. Only a slight hint of green, but I can obviously tell that it's green.



Maybe it's the orange-tinted goggles I'm wearing.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 16, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> It looks green to me. I squint, I move me head, I blink and it's still green. Only a slight hint of green, but I can obviously tell that it's green.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the orange-tinted goggles I'm wearing.



hahahaha. Nice.


----------

